# Any ideas on what this little guy could be?



## nevtalath (May 4, 2010)

I was out four wheel driving around the Thompsons Dam in Victoria and came across this little guy.
Just wondering what your thoughts were on what he could be?
He was very small but didn't seem to mind being picked up for a photo.


----------



## shaye (May 4, 2010)

looks like a moutain heath dragon to me Rankinia diemensis  i think not 100%


----------



## James..94 (May 4, 2010)

Rankinia diemensis


----------



## shaye (May 4, 2010)

woop woop i was right according to james  im not a dragon fan


----------



## Jimmy_jam (May 5, 2010)

can you buy these little fellas. anyone know a breeder on the gold coast. anyone got pics of an adult.


----------



## Ships (May 5, 2010)

That is an adult they are a very small dragon, interior of their mouth is blue and in the sun they can show nice colours, whites and reds. There were a few at wild expo for $50 each, not sure who had them though


----------



## Acrochordus (May 5, 2010)

Yes _Rankinia diemensis_, i use to keep this specie of dragon in captivity, there a pritty cool dragon.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## dee4 (May 6, 2010)

That's funny, looks like a common Jacky Lizard to me, sub adult at that.


----------



## longirostris (May 6, 2010)

dee4 said:


> That's funny, looks like a common Jacky Lizard to me, sub adult at that.



Definately a mountain dragon. An adult. I have several of these in my collection. The small spikes on either the side of the base of the tail are not found on Jackies.


----------



## nevtalath (May 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'd say you're right as I looked up mountain heath dragon and found heaps of pics that look exactly like him!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 18, 2010)

looks like his pee can stain skin.....did he pee on your arm


----------



## Gekambi (May 18, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> looks like his pee can stain skin.....did he pee on your arm


 
I think thats a tatoo. Of a scorpion maybe, i think that is a pinser and some tail sticking out.

Then agin i could easily be wrong. Lol.


----------

